# MD area workingline puppy needs home



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey all, 

My friends daughter gave my phone number to a girl who needs to find a home for a 4 month old workingline gs pup. I talked to the girl a bit and met the puppy today! She is very confident, I would say medium energy level, so not to bad at all. Also very ball driven. If any one is looking for a pup please pm me!!
































She is unspayed, up to date on shots, good with other dogs. The owner has a 2 year old kid and doesn't have time for her (lol reallly...) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So does the breeder know she is rehoming the puppy?


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't ask her that, it was a puppy from a coworker of her brother?? I don't know this girl at all - other then a few texts and meeting her pup earlier today. All I know is she is a very nice puppy and could really make someone happy, I'd take her myself if I could 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Advertising a purebred intact female for rehoming on the Internet is scary, scary business -- please warn her that pup will be a magnet for low-life puppymillers who will promise a "family home" then stick her in a cage to churn out pups as soon as she has her first heat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Where in MD is this pup located?


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in new market, she is in glen Bernie, she brought the puppy up to my work today (in Columbia MD, for me to meet) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Advertising a purebred intact female for rehoming on the Internet is scary, scary business -- please warn her that pup will be a magnet for low-life puppymillers who will promise a "family home" then stick her in a cage to churn out pups as soon as she has her first heat.


She may know that, that's why I'm helping her, I love the breed and I feel bad for her and the puppy. She really does love her and only wants her to go to a good home. She did say the breeder wouldn't take her back (I asked her earlier)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Where in MD is this pup located?


Your in MD also?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tell them to call All Shepherd Rescue. Unless they are planning on selling her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Liz&Anna said:


> Your in MD also?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah southern MD. Lexington Park


----------



## kryan (Mar 6, 2014)

Is she still in need of a home?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

also wondering if she found a home.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If she still needs a home, VGSR can probably take her. We have several pre-approved applicants who are looking for a female pup.


----------

